# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Возможности интернет-продвижения >  Как создать, раскрутить и продвинуть свой сайт?

## стадия

Хочу создать свой сайт. С чего начать? Как правильно этот вопрос решить? Может кто подскажет?

----------


## kenotron

*Стадия* - _Хочу создать свой сайт_ - вот эту фразу копируешь в строку поиска, например, Яндекс, и получишь гору советов и подсказок!!!

----------


## overload

*стадия*,
 Есть бесплатные ресурсы в Инете - narod.ru или ucoz.ru , на Укозе у меня, например, сайт. Там можно по шаблонам (их там довольно много) минут за 10-20 создать простенький сайт. А уж потом, приобретая навыки инет-конструирования, можно его модернизировать. Прямо там.
Другой способ сложнее. Сайт можно создать у себя на компьютере (естественно, нужны базовые знания языков программирования сайтов - html, css и программы для вёрстки сайтов). Программ таких много. Сейчас стали делать так называемые WYSIWYG-программы ("что видишь - то и  получишь"), то есть, то, что увидишь на мониторе своего компа - так сайт и будет выглядеть. Затем то, что сделал - загружаешь на какой-нибудь ресурс, называемый хостингом (есть как бесплатные, так и платные), предварительно сделав себе там аккаунт. И всё, сайт появляется по адресу (если всё, конечно, сделал пральна).

----------

Мурчик (13.02.2016)

----------


## Piston

*стадия*,
отвечу немного подругому. Создать сайт - дело хорошее. Но должен ли человек уметь всё делать сам?
Пройдите вот по этой ссылке (как вариант не более) peterhost.ru
и там можно просмотреть имена сайтов (домены) которые заняты и которые свободны.
А вот создание сайта можно поручить профессионалам. я не знаю как у вас, но у нас это стоит примерно 4-8 т.р.  не стоит идти в компанию лучше найти по объявлению будет в разы дешевле

----------


## ppg1

Вот некоторые ссылки для понимания и общего развития
http://www.sozdaysait.com/
http://www.siteedit.ru/

----------


## dendav

ИМХО: во первых, нужно определиться какой именно сайт нужен. Кто-то советует бежать в студии, к профи, при том, что, может быть,человеку нужна простая домашняя страничка. 

Есть довольно много шаблонов простых несколькостраничных сайтов. Гуглим, находим шаблон, подходящий по дизайну, скачиваем и начинаем ковырять язык гиперразметки текста или HTML. Неглупому человеку, с нуля, для сносного редактирования шаблона и наполнения его информацией требуется от одного дня до недели. Ставить спец. редакторы при этом вовсе необязательно - достаточно обычного "блокнота" или браузера (кликаешь по странице, выбираешь опцию "исходный код" и правишь прям там), я, как правило, использую "notepad++", это немного более продвинутый блокнот. 

Если сайт предполагается развивать, а кол-во материала (именуемого профи "контентом") достаточно для сотен и тысяч страниц, то есть два пути - осваивать за бесплатно CMS (систему управления контентом) или нести деньги веб-мастерам. CMS - это уже готовый сайт, со своей системой управления контентом и кучей разных функций, вроде встроенных форм обратной связи, форумов, "досок", шаблонов внешнего вида и пр. наворотами. Залить CMS на хост (перенести установочный пакет какой-нибудь CMS, вроде джумлы или друпала, на физический сервер, называемый хостингом) может и непрофессионал, но уже очень подготовленный и с нуля этого не сделать никак.

Далее нужно задуматься о хостинге и доменном имени. ВАЖНО: нужно искать регистраторов, которые действительно зарегистрируют домен за вами, а не за кем-то из своих сотрудников. Для вас, на первых порах, никакой разницы не будет, зато потом, если соберетесь поменять хостера, или если сайт вдруг станет суперпопулярным, то велик риск остаться без домена совсем. Хостинг бывает двух типов - платный и бесплатный, я, честно говоря, не знаю, зачем нужен бесплатный, поскольку сайты там плохо индексируются поисковыми системами, доступны не все функции (нет баз данных, не везде есть поддержка PHP), не на все сайты можно поставить качественную рекламу и слабая техподдержка. Платный хостинг стоит от доллара в месяц и лишен этих бесплатных проблем.
Идем опять в Яндекс или Гугл, пишем "обзор хостинга" и внимательно читаем обзоры.

Определились с хостингом, сделали более-менее рабочий сайт на HTML? Можно заливать сайт на хост. Нормальные хостеры дают период бесплатной проверки работоспособности, обычно неделю. Для переноса файлов годится любой FTP-менеджер, тотал, файлзилла (я использую именно этот). Все - проверяем как работает, чиним все косяки и радуемся жизни.

Но неделя подходит к концу, пора покупать домен - проще всего рассчитываться 
через систему "webmany", регистрируемся там (можно выбрать самый простой вариант mini), с любого терминала пополнения счетов или банкомата (не со всех)
кладем сколько-то долларов на счет и идем домой проверять кошелек. Если все правильно, то деньги появятся почти сразу. Открываем сайт хостинг-компании, выбираем имя (удобное) в зоне ru, ua, com.ua, by или kz. Почему не в других зонах? Потому, что посетителей к вам на сайт приводят Яндекс и Гугл, причем Яндекс в 2-3 раза больше, а он очень плохо и медленно индексирует всякие com, de и uk. Платим деньги и через день мы владельцы доменного имени. Все.

А вот дальше, после того, как вы поставите счетчик начнется самое веселое. Окажется, что посетителей за месяц у вас наберется штук 40, из них 30 - это вы сами (считаются заходы в день) и 10 маньяков, роботов или ботов. Начинаем копить деньги на раскрутку и читать умные посты, вроде моего.

----------


## tolyanich

я  сейчас как раз  активно занялся  сайтом, будет  время расскажу, что нового узнал за последние два  месяца:smile: раньше   у  нас были сайтики на народе http://ya-i-ti89037635510.narod.ru/menu.htm
http://www.muzykant-muzyka.narod.ru
Теперь их  уже  и показывать  стыдно:biggrin: я ими не занимался практически
а  вот новый сайт http://duetbanket.ru 
тоже  ещё работы много над ним, но  уже  есть   что заказчику показать
но главная цель  сайта _это привлечение потенциального заказчика по поисковикам интернет, а до этого  ещё  вообще  как  до  Пекина:biggrin:

----------


## dendav

Вы уж простите, но Вам главную страницу нужно чистить координально. Весь футер завешан какими-то совершенно ненужными счетчиками - зачем Вам ненужные ссылки? Есть одна простая истина - поисковые системы очень не любят беспорядочные ссылки на кого попало, если очень хочется, то ставьте в "ноиндекс" и "нофоллоу". У Вас несколько невидимых счетчиков - какой смысл ставить их в самом низу сайта? Чем выше любой счетчик, тем точнее он считает. Да и дизайн сайта страдает очень сильно.

Дальше - я не увидела метатегов верификации гугла и яндекса. Если Вы хотите, чтобы сайт индексировался, то нужно бежать в аддурилки этих поисковиков и показывать, что Вы и есть хозяин сайта добавлением в код этих тэгов. И еще - если Вы заказывали сайт у какой-то студии (что для несложного сайта делать, честно говоря, не стоит), то Вы за это платите деньги, правильно? А вот платят ли они Вам за их рекламу в футере? Которая, между прочим, ухудшает позиции сайта в выдаче поисковых систем.

И вот еще, метатеги тайтл, дескрипшн и кивордс - это самые важные вещи Вашего сайта и они имеют очень сильное влияние на его популярность. Кивордс и дескрипшн ни в коем случае не должны дублировать друг друга, а дескрипшн (описание) должен нести смысловую нагрузку и коротко и полно описывать Ваш ресурс.

Напоследок - если это Вам действительно важно, то занимайтесь раскруткой сайта очень осторожно, ни в коем случае не отдавайте сайт на "прогон по каталогам" за 5$. Только сами или тем, кому доверяете.

----------


## tolyanich

*dendav*,
А кому Вы это всё написали? Последний пост  мой , значит  можно предположить что  мне:smile: Уточните, если  мне отвечу по  пунктам.



> Кивордс и дескрипшн ни в коем случае не должны дублировать друг друга, а дескрипшн (описание) должен нести смысловую нагрузку и коротко и полно описывать Ваш ресурс


Полезная информация, спасибо. Хотелось  бы  чуть подробней с примерами

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> ни в коем случае не отдавайте сайт на "прогон по каталогам" за 5$.


 И об этом  пожалуйста  расскажите.Почему ни в  коем случае не отдавать?

----------


## dendav

Есть ключевые слова - тамада, свадьба и т. д. Все это через запятую вставляется в тег кивордс. В теге дескрипшн Вы должны связно, коротко и емко описать чем Вы занимаетесь и какие услуги предоставляете. Смысл таков - в выдачу поисковых систем идет описание из Вашего дескрипшна - человек набирает в Гугле запрос "тамада" и видит (как правило) упоминание ключевого слова на искомой странице, а внизу идет описание. Это описание почти всегда (бывают исключения) из этого самого дескрипшна. Если у Вас там беспорядочное и несвязное перечисление услуг, то потенциальный клиент боится попасть на какую-нибудь доску объявлений и на Ваш сайт не пойдет.

По второму пункту - каталоги давно перестали играть какую-то значимую роль в продвижении сайтов. Исключения - каталог Яндекса (ЯК), DMOZ, Апорт, Мэйл.ру и Рамблер. Туда надо заносить сайт "ручками", в ЯК, правда, без денег не возьмут, да и с остальными тоже все не так просто, но пробовать стоит. Все остальные каталоги почти не учитываются поисковиками и ссылки с некоторых "черных-серых" каталогов вообще могут идти в минус. Так что при дешевом прогоне по некачественным базам есть риск нарваться на бан от яндекса или гугла. Да и вообще, каталоги это вчерашний день - имеет смысл продвигать сайт статьями, соц. закладками и уникальным контентом.

И насчет счетчиков - Вам нужны клиенты или цифирки на счетчиках? Если первое - то принимайте меры. Я уже через это проходила и не раз.

*Прошу прощения - пока писала тему перенесли... Каюсь. Это сообщение нужно перенести туда же.*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Прошу прощения - пока писала тему перенесли... Каюсь


Никаких проблем!
Все что Вы пишете- Замечательно и ВАЖНО! Я сама до всего доходила, перерывая ГОРЫ ненужной информации в сети и выискивая крупицы знаний. Просто физически нет времени все разложить по полочкам и выдать здесь. Было бы очень здорво, если бы Вы помогли в этом.

----------


## tolyanich

*dendav*,
По  первому пункту спасибо  за  разъяснения (насчёт тегов)
Насчёт прогона  по каталогам согласен, что это вчерашний день,  но  категорически заявлять , что это  только навредит я бы  не  стал, т.к. вопрос спорный и  по нему нет общего  мнения . Думаю тут как кому повезёт.




> Вы уж простите, но Вам главную страницу нужно чистить координально. Весь футер завешан какими-то совершенно ненужными счетчиками - зачем Вам ненужные ссылки?


Насчёт  ненужные не соглашусь. Читайте ниже. И не  весь футер а маленькая  часть. Совсем немного  кнопочек:biggrin: Вы другие   сайты  не  видели, где   ссылкопомойники  на главных  страницах. Кстати это не  мешает им  быть в топе    по нужным  админу ключевым словам:confused:




> И насчет счетчиков - Вам нужны клиенты или цифирки на счетчиках? Если первое - то принимайте меры. Я уже через это проходила и не раз.


Вы снова  не  указали  к   кому  обращатесь:biggrin:
Если  лично  ко  мне, то отвечу. Мне как раз нужны клиенты , а не  циферки. А клиентов  на данном  этапе мне пока дают только те сайты, счётчики которых стоят  у  меня. Размещение  кнопок дают  повышение рейтинга  нашего сайта в их каталогах, а это значит  что информация о нашем  сайте находится  выше  и имеет больше шансов  быть замеченной. О  минусах размещения кнопок я знаю, но есть и плюсы. Сайты  эти намного более раскручены чем наш и это даёт возможность  перехватить от туда небольшой процент но целевой аудитории т.к.  это порталы свадебной    праздничной тематики  . В результате мы имеем заказы + посещение нашего  сайта(у них   же стоят  ссылки на  наш  сайт, хоть  и  не на  морде) целевой аудиторией. Конечно  со  временем размещение  кнопок  и внешних ссылок будет  сводиться  к  нулю, но  пока  мы не можем  себе этого  позволить, т.к. по  запросам поисковиков   наш сайт  пока в :Jopa: :biggrin:
А план  мой примерно  такой:  
1 доделать сайт( дизайн+ наполнение контентом.)
2 оптимизация
3 раскрутка.
Вот когда доберусь до пункта   3  кнопок не будет:wink: :Aga: 

*dendav*,

Пишите  ещё:biggrin: И давайте  знакомиться. Анатолий:smile: :flower:

----------


## tolyanich

> Никаких проблем!
> Все что Вы пишете- Замечательно и ВАЖНО! Я сама до всего доходила, перерывая ГОРЫ ненужной информации в сети и выискивая крупицы знаний. Просто физически нет времени все разложить по полочкам и выдать здесь. Было бы очень здорво, если бы Вы помогли в этом.


Одному  человеку невозможно  всё охватить в наше  время .Так  что одна голова хорошо.... а   вместе  мы банда:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## tolyanich

> порталы свадебной праздничной тематики . В результате мы имеем заказы


Кстати, рекомендую  всем  зарегистрироваться на этих сайтах.Кроме добавления  вашей информации в  каталоги этих порталов, там  можно давать объявления и добавлять  статьи... Эти сайты имеют неплохие показатели ТИЦ и  в поисковиках занимают лидирующие  позиции по запросам нашей тематики. Особенно советую  разместить на них информацию о  себе тем у кого нет своего сайта

----------


## dendav

tolyanich, это я Вам пишу, не сомневайтесь. Я не стараюсь просто так критиковать, просто заметила у Вас на сайте те грабли, которые уже пару раз били меня по макушке - надеюсь, Вы всего этого избежите. 

Теперь о деле: счетчики плохи не сами по себе, они распыляют "вес" Вашей главной страницы на какие-то и без того хорошо известные каталоги. Если это сознательно не обговаривают в услових размещения счетчиков, то эти ссылки просто нужно убрать от индексации гуглом и яндексом. Делается это тегом <noindex> и параметром rel="nofollow". Если Вам нравятся какие-то радственные сайты - ссылайтесь, конечно, но тратить PR на раскрутку каталога Mail.ru дело не самое перспективное. И почему бы аккуратно не расположить счетчики в футере? Теперь о "карте сайта". Имеет смысл посмотреть видят ли XML-карту роботы гугла и яндекса. Все это делается в аккаунтах вебмастера в этих поисковиках. Если у Вас сайт на какой-то CMS, то, как правило, она создается автоматически (если нет, то надо делать самому), но вот регистрировать эту карту приходится ручками. Иначе Ваши страницы могут очень долго индексироваться и не всегда правильно.

Все три пункта Вашего плана стоит осуществлять одновременно - понятия раскрутка и оптимизация очень взаимосвязаны и их трудно разделять. 

Ориентироваться на всякие линкопомойки вообще-то не стоит, в топе могут быть (и находятся) многие дорвеи, но мы же не хотим зависить от разных причуд поисковых систем и трястись от того, что в любой момент сайт может оказаться в бане? На оптимизаторских форумах, к примеру, часто можно читать жалобы на безграмотные прогоны по каталогам, в последнее время это даже стало использоваться против прямых конкурентов.

Из того что могу подсказать (в плане ссылок и клиентов) - заведите свои странички на ya.ru и в лайвджорнел, яндекс учитывает ссылки оттуда; используйте "ответы мэйл.ру"  - оттуда идет целевой траффик, имеет смысл подумать насчет RSS, а потом зарегистрировать свою ленту в rss-каталогах; напишите статьи в vasheslovo.com, rusarticles.com, viktory.su, artcat.com.ua и kata-log.ru - эти каталоги статей точно в индексе яндекса (у меня ссылки оттуда индексруются в яндекс-вебмастер). 

PS Меня зовут Светлана, я немножко понимаю в этом деле, хотя работаю совсем в другой области.

----------


## Tarpinov

> ТИЦ практически  не  влияет на  позиции в выдаче поисковиков.


Это показатель продвинутости. Если сайт продвинут, то и тиц у него высокий. Поэтому, когда говорят, что тиц наращивать надо, это означает комплекс мер, которые продвинут сайт, при этом тиц поднимется тоже. Меры при этом не исчерпывающие а лишь те, что предполагают прямую ссылку. Но ведь нельзя получить всё сразу...

----------


## makarenko_2014

С бизнесом в инете сейчас не просто, конкурентов в любой области полно. Хотелось как-то раскрутиться. Обратился в bSimple. Они как раз занимаются smm продвижением ,партизанкой, пиаром, seo. Они мне «нашумели» так, что телефон разрывался. В общем все довольны. Сейчас промокоды на новогоднюю брендированную открытку дали #***********.

----------


## vvovvo

Я делал сайты на wordpress, ngcms, blogger. Проще все все делать на blogger, хотя все зависит от того какие задачи решает сайт.

----------


## Newton

> Это показатель продвинутости. Если сайт продвинут, то и тиц у него высокий.


Обратное в общем случае неверно. Сколько угодно сайтов с небольшим тИЦ, занимающих верхние строчки результатов поисковых запросов. И полно пессимизированных сайтов с огромным тицем, которые пытаются выдать за трастовые. Продвигать - это надо уметь.

----------


## vvovvo

Хочу добавить "5 копеек" можно не иметь Тиц и быть в ТОПе, можно иметь Тиц за 100 и быть, простите за мой французский, в ж..пе  :Grin: 
Если нужна помощь, пишите в личку.

----------


## iulianna

Я создала сайт! правда он ещё сырой. http://vashprazdnikjuliya-baranovichi.ru 
Хотела вас просить совета, как лучше назвать свой сайт, т.к. КОРПОРАЦИЯ ЧУДЕС И ВОЛШЕБСТВА
Организация различных праздников. Ведущая вашего мероприятия Юлия Потапенко Мне что-то режет ухо))))

Жду Ваших отзывов, советов и толчков

----------


## vvovvo

Режет не только ухо, но иглаз. Такая цветовая палитря ядовитая, что сайт так и хочется сразу закрыть. Крайне неудачто подобраны цвета. Сайт действительно пустой и показывать его кому-то еще пока рано. 
Название должно быть не очень длинным, например "КОРПОРАЦИЯ ЧУДЕС".

----------


## Александр333

> Вот статейка, в которой я детально описала почему мне пришлось прибегнуть к этой системе продвижения ресурса - *КАК САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО ПРОДВИНУТЬ САЙТ?* Разумеется, что это не от хорошей жизни, ибо люблю работу профессионалов,но...
> 
> Почитаете - поймёте. Преимущества рекомендуемого ресура:
> 
> 1. Вам никого не нужно ни о чём просить - там всё интуитивно понятно.
> 2. Расчитывайте бюджет по низко и среднечастотным запросам.
> 3. Ребята - админы "вырулят" - 100%
> 
> Их гарантии, что по продвигаемым словам вам обеспечат не только траст, но и интересующее место в топе.


ВОббще есть много способов самостоятельной раскрутки сайтов. Начиная от Сапы , и другими сайтами , занимающимися закупкой ссылочной массы, и заканчивая банальными объявлениями, соц сетями, добавлением в каталоги и справочники...
есть статья, где показаны и сравнены большинство платных и бесплатных методов раскрутки, довольно не плохая. там пошагово расписано , как оптимизировать сайт для раскрутки и остальное http://**********.com.ua/index.php/po...raskrutit-sajt

----------


## piterevent.ru

Привет. Я по этому-же поводу - продвинуть сайт самостоятельно. Ни чего нового для себя не открыл, пользовался платными услугами, покупал ссылки … Один из знакомых поделился, что стоит регистрироваться на форумах, в блогах, писать статьи по тематике, отзывы и размещать их там указывая в конце ссылку на свой сайт, дабы поисковики проиндексирует.

http://www.**********.ru/

----------


## Mazaykina

*Александр333*, 
***********.ru*, 
Почему вы решили, что придя на форум, можете рекламировать сторонние ресурсы?



> Один из знакомых поделился, что стоит регистрироваться на форумах, в блогах, писать статьи по тематике, отзывы и размещать их там указывая в конце ссылку на свой сайт, дабы поисковики проиндексирует.


Смешно! Вы в курсе, как админы и модераторы отслеживают таких умников? На щелчок пальца! И потом заносят в лист блокировки. В основном, на всех форумах реклама сторонних ресурсов действует с разрешения владельца. Часто - это стоит немалых денег. 
У меня на форуме рекламироваться можно тем, кто на форуме активно общается, кто является частью этого дома. Остальным- только через личное общение и в каждом случае- индивидуальный подход.

----------


## Rainamad

Всем привет . Я пока на этапе создания и изучаю именно информацию как создать сайт своими руками . Я пару раз сталкивался с этим, только вот все же не всеми так сказать нюансами владеть. Так что тоже прибегаю к помощи и уроков, и разных ресурсов, чтобы отыскать ответы на все свои вопросы

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я создала сайт!


Юля!!! Самое первое- исправь грамматические ошибки!!!

----------


## Самотес

> Всем привет . Я пока на этапе создания и изучаю именно информацию как создать сайт своими руками . Я пару раз сталкивался с этим, только вот все же не всеми так сказать нюансами владеть. Так что тоже прибегаю к помощи и уроков, и разных ресурсов, чтобы отыскать ответы на все свои вопросы


я тоже создавал сайт самостоятельно. направленность моего сайта - продажа детских товаров. то есть сегмент узконапрвленный - мамочки, но тем не менее очень своеобразный и необходимо было продумать все до мелочей. я пользовался для создания своего сайта satom.ru/materials/how-to-make-your-own-ecommerce/ , я считаю, что у этой платформы довольно много преимуществ: во-первых, возможности: широчайший инструментарий для улучшения и оптимизации работы сайта, во-вторых, техподдержка сайта! в общем, моему творению уже 8 месяцев, мы расширяемся, за последние три месяца посещаемость и процент продаж возрос на 40%, я считаю это прекрасным показателем эффективности сайта. попробуйте и вы тут создать свой. причем, что мне очень нравтися, не нужно владеть огромным багажом знаний для создания сайта, достаточно знаний офисных программ. поэтому у вас все получится!)

----------


## Всероссийское сообщество

Появился новый информационный ресурс Всероссийское онлайновое сообщество (Ассоциация) выпускников вузов - http://*************.ru, целью которого является создание для выпускников вузов единого информационно-коммуникационного пространства, которое позволит общаться со своими однокурсниками и другими выпускниками, взаимодействовать с вузами, находить новых партнеров, осуществлять совместную деятельность со своими единомышленниками, решать любые вопросы, касающиеся работы, учебы, трудоустройства и отдыха в формате «одного окна»

----------


## Mazaykina

> Появился новый информационный ресурс Всероссийское онлайновое сообщество


Какое отношение ваше реклама имеет к теме создания и раскрутки сайта? Если вы хотите продвигать свое детище, пользуйтесь нормальными средствами продвижения.

----------


## Роман 77

Я сейчас работаю над созданием сайта для продвижения своего шоу, подскажите, пожалуйста, какую компанию лучше использовать для хостинга сайта? обзорам и рейтингам в интернете не очень доверяю.

----------


## Katrina Kim

reg.ru - грамотная адекватная поддержка, умеренные цены, партнерские программы; один из самых крупных хостеров в России.

----------


## Роман 77

Katrina спасибо за информацию, попробую.

----------


## Владимир56

Нужен комплексный подход. Составить интересное УТП, оригинальный дизайн, отзывы... ну и всё по порядку.
При раскрутке можно использовать ютуб, реклама в соц сетях, яндекс, гугл, seo. 
Ну а самый надёжный вариант - сарафанное радио)

----------


## reality

Так же есть несколько полезных программ для создания сайта. Например Visual Studio. Конечно, она не проста в использовании, но ради достижения цели можно разобраться [

----------


## darina1

У вас очень красивый и функциональный сайт. Лично мне очень понравилось!!!!

На шапке цвет текста не очень смотрится.

----------


## malichits@mail.ru

Обычно сайт создается для продвижения бизнеса, есть много вариантов его создания, гугл в помощь

----------


## Юлия М

Что такое АГС и ГГЛ, пожалуйста, объясните?

----------


## Alinabro

На wordpress можно довольно быстро и удобно сделать блог/сайт)

----------


## Sweetlana

В моем случае сайт был создан раньше, чем сама компания)
Сайтом необходимо постоянно заниматься, наполнять, обновлять информацию, выставлять правильные цены и т.д.
Не обязательно быть знатоком  в SEO, если вы каждую неделю будете добавлять статью на 2-2,5 тыс знаков, где будут ключевые слова и фразы (детский праздник, научное шоу), то сайт постепенно выйдет в топ.
в рекламной части (там, где клиент должен прочитать и созреть на звонок) - нужно постараться, текст должен быть выстроен так, чтобы клиенты сразу же захотел вам позвонить

----------


## Андрейка1

Перед тем, как погрузится в дебри, близкие к программированию, лучше всего взять бумагу и ручку и подготовить эскиз будущего сайта дедовским способом. Разработайте архитектуру своего сайта: количество разделов, подразделов, их размещение на главной и прочих страницах. Особое внимание следует уделить оригинальности дизайна. У сайта-клона мало шансов опередить успешный и раскрученный оригинал.

Главная страница - лицо сайта.

Именно с нее начинается знакомство с ресурсом и во многом зависит, продолжится ли оно. Важно не перегрузить главную страницу, чтобы информация не терялась в чрезмерном обилии себе подобной. Определитесь что именно вы подадите на главной странице, а что можно разместить и на второстепенных.

Компоновка контента по блокам.

Возьмите столько листов бумаги, сколько предполагается на сайте, и прорисуйте каждый листок, как отдельную страницу, располагая в виде отдельных блоков: блок информации, блок рекламы, блок новостей, блок навигации и т.п. Следите, чтобы блоки не мешали восприятию друг друга.

Предпоследний этап работы - дизайн и юзабилити.

Здесь главный постулат: чувство меры, чтобы у потенциального посетителя сайта не возникло вопроса: "А что я вообще делаю среди этого пестрого, рябящего в глазах, нагромождения букв и картинок?". Обратите внимание на оптимизацию графики. В противном случае вы лишитесь посетителя, не успев показать ему слишком долго открывающуюся картинку. Совсем не лишним будет протестировать свое творение на знакомых. Советы "незамыленного глаза" бывают очень полезны. Для выполнения работы на этом этапе вам уже понадобится знание графических программ как векторных (CorelDraw, Adobe Illustrator), так и растровых (Adobe Photoshop, Ulead PhotoImpact).

Последний этап сайтостроительства - верстка и тестирование.

Соберите все ранее сделанное в единое логически завершенное целое. При этой работе необходимы знания html - языка разметки гипертекста. Облегчит "жизнь" умение работать в визуальных редакторах типа MS Frontpage, Macromedia Dreamweaver и т.д.

Ну вот, эскиз сайта готов и протестирован. Пора переходить к его размещению в сети Интернет.

Если это сложно для Вас, то хорошая веб-дизайнерская компания сверстает Вам сайт под ключ, но это будет стоить денег.

----------


## Smel

Привет всем! Считаю, что сейчас совершенно не надо заморачиваться с программированием, Macromedia Dreamweaver, кодом и т.д. Есть куча бесплатных конструкторов, есть вполне дешевый вариант на Вордпресс. Но, давайте сразу различать и понимать какой сайт нам нужен: сайт-визитка, блог, журнал или целый портал. Считаю, что действующему ведущему праздничных мероприятий нужен яркий, информативный сайт-визитка, выполняющий функции рекламного баннера.
Ветеранам шоу бизнеса можно соизволить создать свой блог, на страницах которого выкладывать умные мысли. И во всех случаях - нужен спец, который сделает всё правильно, быстро и дешево. Считаю приемлемой цену за сайт: без ошибок валидации, SEO оптимизированный под нужный регион и целевую аудиторию, с функциями подписки и формой обратной связи, выдающий всю нужную информацию - от 1000 до 5000 руб. учитывая такие тонкости как размещение на хостинге, выбор доменного имени и не забаненного ip адреса. А сделать такой сайт при наличии фото, видео и при постоянном контакте исполнителя с клиентом можно за сутки. И это будет правильный сайт!
А вообще, сайт нужен даже если у вас раскрученный аккаунт в Одноклассниках и ВКонтакте. Хороший сайт всегда будет на первых местах в поиске (в регионе, конечно).

----------


## josana

Много разных вариантов раскрутки.
В первую очередь сам сайт должен быть нормально сделан для пользователя и роботов гугла и яндекса. Дальше Гугл едворд платный или ссылки платные и т.д.

----------


## Sandra77

Как проверять ссылочный профиль сайта?

----------


## АляПолякова

Сейчас очень много вспомогательной информации.Вот например,недавно наткнулась на полезную статью по ссылочному продвижению (ссылка удалена администратором) .Это поможет вашему сайту подняться в топ выдаче поисковых систем. Я это поняла исходя из этой статьи

----------


## Siyakyky

> ссылочный профиль сайта?


а что это ?

----------


## cory.alice

> а что это ?


Это количество (и качество) внешних ссылок, которые ведут на ваш сайт.

----------


## Pavelev

Ого, вот это я удивился! Неужели среди владельцев сайтов до сих пор есть те, кто не знает, насколько важен для сайта качественный ссылочный профиль? Хотя... Если не нанимать сеошника, а пытаться заниматься продвижением самостоятельно, то тогда все понятно. Вообще проанализировать его можно даже самостоятельно, сняв обратные ссылки с помощью известных сервисов вроде этого (ссылка удалена модератором! За повторный спам будет БАН!). На этом же ресурсе можно проверить качество доноров, на которых эти ссылки находятся.

----------


## Светлана Сапожникова

Коллеги, подскажите, кто-нибудь сталкивался с подобной проблемой? Менее года назад завела сайт (ссылку оставлять не буду, он есть на аватаре), посещений понятно немного, но все посещения из яндекса. Из гугла вообще нет. В чем разница между этими поисковиками, что один худо бедно показывает сайт, а другой вообще нет? В яндекс-вебмастере никаких проблем нет (а гугл аналитику пыталась подключить - но не осилила, сложновато).

----------


## AirFalconIgor

> Из гугла вообще нет. В чем разница между этими поисковиками, что один худо бедно показывает сайт, а другой вообще нет? В яндекс-вебмастере никаких проблем нет (а гугл аналитику пыталась подключить - но не осилила, сложновато).


Думаю вы это читали, но все же скину для проформы)) https://support.google.com/analytics.../1008080?hl=ru, а что конкретно у вас не получилось в Гугле? Вообще Гугл еще тот "вредина"))

----------


## AirFalconIgor

> посещений понятно немного, но все посещения из яндекса


И кстати что делали для продвижения своего сайта, ато вы говорите что уже почти год а трифика не много.....

----------


## vinny7

Есть хорошие форумы в которых можно ставить подпись в профиле, а в подпись можно добавить ваш сайт, удачи в продвижении  :Smile3:

----------


## Светлана Сапожникова

> Думаю вы это читали, но все же скину для проформы)) https://support.google.com/analytics.../1008080?hl=ru, а что конкретно у вас не получилось в Гугле? Вообще Гугл еще тот "вредина"))


Нет, это не читала) У меня вообще нет гугл-аналитики, только яндекс-метрика)




> И кстати что делали для продвижения своего сайта, ато вы говорите что уже почти год а трифика не много.....


Платно закупила только одну ссылку, и то скорее для статьи, на сайте дошкольник. Несколько бесплатных ссылок на форумах, в соцсетях. Остальной упор на качество собственно сайта и текстом на этом сайте

----------


## Светлана Сапожникова

> Есть хорошие форумы в которых можно ставить подпись в профиле, а в подпись можно добавить ваш сайт, удачи в продвижении


А можете подсказать такие форумы педагогической направленности?

----------


## Никита-Б

Всем привет.)
Сайт - дело очень полезное. Особенно, когда он выйдет в верх поисковой выдачи. Добиться такого результата сложно, но возможно с течением времени. Свой сайт http://nikitaferra.ru заказывал у знакомого, делали на Тильде.
Вообще, тильда - очень удобный конструктор. Можно быстро освоить даже новичку. (ни в коем случае не реклама)))
Изначально советовали делать сайт на wordpress, но потом что -то передумал.) 
Сейчас занимаюсь продвижением. Чувствую, двигаться вверх будет долго. Но надеюсь, что результаты скоро будут) 
P/S. Подскажите, как добавить фото в профиль. Что-то не могу найти..

----------


## Ангелина1234Т

Я тоже задавалась данным вопросом. 
Мы недавно начали проект и я решила, что хочу сама пройти все этапы. 
Спасибо, ваши советы очень пригодятся

----------


## DenHUD

Доброе утро, думаю, что нудно быть на слуху, и чтобы на всех площадках твой сайт был виден.

----------


## Horpet

> а что это ?


Ссылки на ваш сайт на сторонних ресурсах. Чем авторитетней ресурс, где размещена ссылка на ваш сайт, тем больший вес эта ссылка имеет для поисковой системы. Соответственно, на сайт идет трафик с ресурса и сам сайт поисковая система поднимает выше в выдаче. Ну это если простыми словами и коротко. Нюансов там много.

----------


## Мария Бунрока

Если не готовы потратить много времени на изучение этого вопроса, лучше обратитесь к специалистам. Сейчас много предложений от фрилансеров с доступными ценами)

----------


## allakora

С каждым годом становится все проще создать свой сайт, поэтому конкуренция вообще дикая. Тысячи почти одинаковых, похожих друг на друга сайтов наполняют сеть. Каждому начинающему веб мастеру хочется похвалиться, создать что-нибудь свое. У меня так тоже было. Первый сайт был ни о чем, каталог свадебных сайтов. Просуществовал года два, потом надоело заниматься. Был сайт с объявлениями, тоже сильного успеха не было. Сайты делались на шаблонах drupal, это типа вордпресса только посложнее и пофункциональнее. Поняла все это не мое. Ведь не главное научиться делать сайты, важно чтобы тема сайта была твоим хобби.

----------


## Тибул

> С каждым годом становится все проще создать свой сайт.


Не знаю, для меня создание сайта как и любое другое дело только если требуется.
Что я имею ввиду, наверное то, что великое множество сайтов не нужны, как
множество безвкусицы везде.

Именно я сделал себе сайт по-необходимости, конечно я слегка лукавлю, хочется:
- с помощью моей программы разбогатеть, но это опять - мечты.
Поэтому мой сайт необходимость, там описание - инструкция использования и
очередная - актуальная версия программы. Ссылка на мой сайт в моем профиле.

----------


## wanessa

Свои первые попытки создать сайт  пробовала на бесплатных площадках типа блогпост, но действительно  качественный проект оформила на вордпресс и на платном хостинге.

----------


## MuzNeko

Чтобы создать сайт, требуется много сил и вложений  :Aga: , нужно делать уникальный контент, дизайн и платить за хостинг  :Blink:

----------

prepareTo (03.07.2021)

----------


## prepareTo

*MuzNeko*, Абсолютно согласен с индивидом выше, парень МОЛОТОК!

----------


## webnibbana

Хочу поделиться личным опытом и уверен, что он будет полезен большинству. Как оказалось сделанный сайт это только начало пути, очень важным фактором является его техническое соответствие к требованиям поисковых машин, а их не мало, и самому в этом разобраться не просто и мне кажется и не нужно. Техническое состояние сайта в его органическом продвижении является сильным фактором. Потому я начал искать решение на просторах интернета и через несколько проб и ошибок наткнулся на очень адекватную и интересную команду. Ребята сделали бесплатный полный технический аудит сайта, дали рекомендации,  и не навязывали свои услуги и только когда я уже через время обратился выполнили работу за реально скромный прайс, плюс дали отчет и гарантию. *******[/URL]

----------

